# I need signs in Spanish



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

One of our hispanic milk customers started buying my whipped shea. She loves it and has told all her family, church, and friends about it. So now I have non-English speaking ladies showing up at my house purchasing it. Nice. Usually there's at least one that speaks *some* English. BUT the group that came today were even more clueless language wise. I had to google how to say 'melt' so I could make them understand not to leave it in the car. LOL One of them also bought soap and just bought what I handed her. But I would have preferred her to pick out her own. I don't think she understood the difference between scented and unscented. Time to brush up on my Spanish and make bi-lingual signs for my cabinet.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

are you on facebook? I have a former client who does alot of work for immigration sympathetic groups, specifically Hispanic, and is bi-lingual, I bet I could introduce you two and she would love to help...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Not a problem I can do it for you or you can type in google and then find all the translation.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Believe it or not I majored in Spanish in HS and when I started college (only went 2 years). I've forgotten so much! I'll be back to ask questions when I'm working on it.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I lived in Miami for 20 years. All you have to do is speak English VERY loudy and VERY slowly.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Oops, I meant loudly, not loudy. Sorry.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was trying! They just said 'no english'. LOL

So......tell me now to say not to leave the shea butter in their car because if they do it's likely to melt in the heat.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Go check out Yahoo Babel Fish it's a good online translator.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

!" No Come', Esta Jabon con Leche de cabra" No Esta chocolate"! for the soap lol! 
"Lava los manos" Y todas whatever body is :rofl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

We have had good luck with www.freetranslation.com. According to our interpreter the parents understood what we wrote.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> According to our interpreter the parents understood what we wrote.


Buut they were laughing inside, right?


----------

